# Red River Valley!



## homeless (Nov 6, 2018)

We have chucked our plans to run OK Hwy 60 across northern Oklahoma and started south. Family meeting in McAlester, OK pulled us far enough south we are now heading for OK Hwy 70 and going to run the Red River Valley across Oklahoma and Texas. Spotted a Camal on the side of Hwy 69! Read More:


----------



## JamesssssSmith (Sep 14, 2020)

thanks


----------

